# Frigidaire side by side freezer works refrigerator doesn't!



## Towerdog2 (Jul 14, 2011)

I have a frigidaire pure source plus model # frs26zxhd0 side by side. The freezer works great refrigerator is warm. I have opened the back panel on the freezer and coils are frozen. I turned the defrost timer till it turned off. No luck. Still frozen. I checked continuity on the defrost heater and it's good. Put thermostat in ice water and continuity is good. The fan is working fine. I don't know what else to check, compressor seems to be working fine also. Any ideas? 

Thank you


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

Towerdog2 said:


> I have a frigidaire pure source plus model # frs26zxhd0 side by side. The freezer works great refrigerator is warm. I have opened the back panel on the freezer and coils are frozen. I turned the defrost timer till it turned off. No luck. Still frozen. I checked continuity on the defrost heater and it's good. Put thermostat in ice water and continuity is good.
> 
> Thank you


 I assume when you turned the defrost timer to the defrost mode you are attempting to check the defrost cycle correct? Did the defrost heaters come on when you did this? You should not have to put the thermostat in ice water to check it, it should already be closed.


----------



## Towerdog2 (Jul 14, 2011)

Yes I was trying to check the defrost cycle. I assume the heater did not come on because it was still iced over. But the heater is showing good continuity?


----------



## Towerdog2 (Jul 14, 2011)

I unplugged it and let it defrost, plugged it back in and within 2 to 3 hours it's iced over again.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

is the entire coil frosted over or just a portion of it? If it was completely defrosted there is no way it would be iced up again in a few hours


----------



## Towerdog2 (Jul 14, 2011)

I guess what I mean is frosted over in a couple hours. Which I suppose is normal. Defrosted it and then in a couple days it iced over again.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

force a defrost cycle and see if the heater gets hot


----------



## Towerdog2 (Jul 14, 2011)

I forced a defrost by turning the defrost timer until it turned off the freezer. The heater does not seem to get hot, but when I checked it he continuity it was fine?


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

check defrost thermo for continuity or force defrost then jumper around thermostat.


----------



## Towerdog2 (Jul 14, 2011)

Continuity is good, any other ideas


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

defrost timer is not advancing on it own, replace it.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

it may be best to jumper around that defrost thermo before you replace the timer. Try it, see what happens


----------

